# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  nourriture lapin: navet, fanes de navet, fanes de radis

## nad

Bon je vais passer pour une neuneu lol,

mais j'ai trouvé des botes de navets avec fanes et c'est la 1ère fois, donc 

est-ce que je peux donner du navet avec fanes à mon lapin?

Et est-ce que je peux également lui donner les fanes de radis rouge (gros radis rouge tout ronds)?

*Merci de vos réponses * .

----------


## vlg1728

coucou, le navet est à donner avec grande modération. Les feuilles sont notées étant OK sans problème.
les fanes de radis idem, mais à donner bien vert sinon toxique. Les radis (bulbe) sont par contre à proscrire. 

http://www.margueritecie.com/listelegumes.php

----------


## nad

Merci pour le lien il est super!
Je me rend compte que je peux largement plus varier les menus, j'ai jamais osé élargir le choix des légumes de peur de le rendre malade!

----------


## vlg1728

au plaisir  ::  un forum sert aussi à ça !

----------


## nadybool

Et au sujet de ta question qui te donnais la crainte de passer pour une "neuneu".... sache que ca m'a aussi aider moi  ::  
Lol

----------


## Jalna

Les fanes c'est sans problème, par contre le navet c'est vraiment exceptionnel et en petite quantité.

Quand je vais au marché, je demande quelques fanes de ce qu'ils ont. Ma lapine se régale à chaque fois.

----------


## nad

Ah bah contente que ça t'a servi aussi Nadybool!

Pour le navet c'est rêglé: il ne veut ni du légumes ni de ses fanes LOL.
C'est moi qui les ai mangé du coup (enfin pas les fanes!)  :: .

Par contre les fanes de radis, il adore!

----------


## vlg1728

coucou ^^
pour les légumes, il faut souvent insister à leur proposer quelques jours de suite, parce que par instinct de conservation, certains préfèrent ne pas gouter ce qu'ils ne connaissent pas, mais la curiosité est un vilain défaut xd 
voici les préférences de mon lapin : 
1) brocolis, ouais il en est complètement dingue... 
2) fenouil et herbes aromatiques
3) endives

ensuite le reste c'est selon le jour !

----------

